
Synthetic supermicrobe will be resistant to all known viruses - petters
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2101657-synthetic-supermicrobe-will-be-resistant-to-all-known-viruses/
======
petters
> But the recoded E. coli will be unable to grow unless fed one of those
> artificial amino acids, so it shouldn’t spread in the wild. “Biocontainment
> is our number one priority,” says Church.

Clever, but still sounds a bit dangerous. What about mutations?

